# Waiting too long to call for inspections



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

When the first inspection they call for looks like this. No footer or foundation inspections.

The question is: What would you do?


----------



## Msradell (Jan 5, 2016)

Tell them where they can rent a jackhammer?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

> Tell them where they can rent a jackhammer?


Now that if funny!


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 6, 2016)

walk very slowly to the job, as they were not in a hurry, the have them high RDP to certify the coved areas meet the code requirements, if they baulk at that price  let them higher a jackhammer and  some labors to dig where you want to look.


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## linnrg (Jan 6, 2016)

I issue and post stop work orders. I ask to speak to the owner and the leading contractor.   Then I explain to them that the permit costs more and they will have to take things apart before finishing.  I also tell them they must stop and pack up the job with no more work until resolved. Its not fun but it is what I am charged with doing.  I immediately call my supervisors informing them of all I have found.  The persons involved will likely forever hate me.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 7, 2016)

Red Tag. I don't care if they hate me forever. not real high on them for waiting so long, and missing inspections.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 7, 2016)

Doesn't the saying go, better late than never. On the positive side they called before they had to remove wall coverings on the interior and exterior, possibly meg ohm test, yadda yadda. So be sure to remind them how much they actually did save, always try to end on a positive note


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2016)

First I would compliment them on the fine shanty they have built.......


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 8, 2016)

First thing is call my boss and have him come out to see it for himself


----------



## combo7 (Jan 14, 2016)

The other option stamped engineer report... u are no longer liable... the engineer is.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2016)

> The other option stamped engineer report... u are no longer liable... the engineer is.Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


In CT, an engineer (unless licensed as a BO) can not perform code required inspections...They can draw the crap that is there, and then we can approve that crap, But I would be negligent to approve crap that I did not see....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2016)

CRAP- acronym for: Construction renderings and plans


----------



## ICE (Jan 15, 2016)

> The other option stamped engineer report... u are no longer liable... the engineer is.Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Liability ends when you die.  An engineers letter won't matter.  It's all about how you want to do the job.  Approving the work based on a letter is one way to go but it is still you that signs the permit.


----------

